# ducorps cockatoo



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

is it possible to house a ducorps cockatoo in an outside aviary without heating and does it have to be registered with cites


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The Ducorps is appendix 2 which I as understand only needs CITES paperwork for export.
If it has been kept inside I would wait untill next June to put it out into a sheltered aviary. The big problem with cockatoos in aviaries is if they are on their own they are likely to start plucking and if you pair them up the cocks sometimes kill the hens.


----------

